# SD Handlers & Therapy Dog Team



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

TDI no longer allows people with disabilities to use their Assistance/Service Dogs to test as a new team.

This lastest info was given by Ursula A. Kempe, President of TDI, via emails and phone conversations over the last several days but not yet posted on their website.

For those of you who wish to do therapy work with your SD you will need to look into one of the other organizations.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Thats OK since they are not the end all in this decision. The AKC and even the Dept of Veterans Affairs makes their decision on a case by case basis....


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Thats OK since they are not the end all in this decision.


If you mean that TDI is not the only choice in registering TD teams ... 

One of the problems is that with some facilities they may be the only organization that is approved for visiting Therapy Dog teams. Many facilities only allow one organization to send teams.

They may also be the only organization evaluating in a large area. It is hard for a person who may not be able to drive to ask someone to transport them and their dog to a location a hundred of more miles away.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

ILGHAUS said:


> If you mean that TDI is not the only choice in registering TD teams ...


This is the overall problem with the entire system (With all service animals and therapy dogs). Its really specific yet loopholes everywhere. No certifications for SD's yet no means to say if this is a service animal or not. The ADA says only 3 tasks required to help disabled individual and its a service animal; assuming the individual also is actually disabled and has paperwork from doctor. 

With respects to TD, the AKC is now offering not only a certification process but a searchable database free to the public. With the AKC also allowing all dogs from proper pedigrees to pound puppies they could be the real solution to the problem. IAADP has a good thought process going but no way to really instrument it because most have no idea who they are. So the AKC could really put a stop to all of those who have question if its safe to bring this TD into a patient facility; or even more important that dog thats barking with the Service dog vest on is it really a service dog or a pet. When I see these people with their pets, and many bark at Blitz I hold my head low because I know the real story behind their dogs. I have actually walked up to one woman and offered her all my "real paperwork" to have a real service animal and all she has to do is give me her knees so I can walk again with no pain....

Sorry venting........................................


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The problem with the AKC program is you already have to be working (I believe 50 visits are required) to get your title. It is more of a reward for your work.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> ... The ADA says only 3 tasks required to help disabled individual and its a service animal; ...


Not on this thread's topic but an interesting topic nevertheless and deserves a thread of its own. 

I did want to address this - the ADA (the 1990 Act itself passed by Congress and signed by President Bush) does not mention service animals on any level. The Dept. of Justice, the Federal Agency mandated to oversee Title II and Title III of the ADA, does not state the number of tasks needed by a Service Dog. The only guidance is in the wording where in several places they mention that a SD needs to be trained tasks to mitigate their handler's disability. *Tasks* (plural) tells us that there needs to be more than one. 




> The problem with the AKC program is you already have to be working (I believe 50 visits are required) to get your title. It is more of a reward for your work.


This point by Andaka is a very good one.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Did not know that about the AKC situation, hmmm more dang loop holes.

As for the 3 tasks I know this is correct because its what HUD is holding me accountable for with Blitz (he did pass their requirements). Long story short I have a huge HUD Complaint that's going on 2 years (in July) with a former apartment complex since they evicted me because of Blitz. During the time period he was supposed to be protected like myself under the ADA. The apartment could not say I wasn't disabled (100% DAV), also they could not say they were not notified and never received the "Request of Accommodation"; so the final thing I was asked for by HUD was what Blitz does for me. Then HUD told me it has to be a minimum of 3 special tasks; maybe its a HUD only thing? All I know is during the primarily investigation they complex was looking at only 3 violation of my ADA rights. After going through my paperwork from the VA, my personal email and other documents the complex slide under my door to the final act of wrongful eviction they are now looking at 10 different violations from the ADA, Fair Housing and my Civil Rights.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

guitarest said:


> Did not know that about the AKC situation, hmmm more dang loop holes.
> 
> As for the 3 tasks I know this is correct because its what HUD is holding me accountable for with Blitz (he did pass their requirements). Long story short I have a huge HUD Complaint that's going on 2 years (in July) with a former apartment complex since they evicted me because of Blitz. During the time period he was supposed to be protected like myself under the ADA. The apartment could not say I wasn't disabled (100% DAV), also they could not say they were not notified and never received the "Request of Accommodation"; so the final thing I was asked for by HUD was what Blitz does for me. Then HUD told me it has to be a minimum of 3 special tasks; maybe its a HUD only thing? All I know is during the primarily investigation they complex was looking at only 3 violation of my ADA rights. After going through my paperwork from the VA, my personal email and other documents the complex slide under my door to the final act of wrongful eviction they are now looking at 10 different violations from the ADA, Fair Housing and my Civil Rights.


 
Out of curiosity, what does objecting to your dog have to do with your CIVIL rights? I thought they had to do with age, race, gender, etc. 

I didn't realize that one has civil rights based on your dog.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Out of curiosity, what does objecting to your dog have to do with your CIVIL rights? I thought they had to do with age, race, gender, etc.


ADA is a Civil Rights Law and complaints are filed as civil right violations. 

The Dept. of Justice is only one agency overseeing part of the ADA with HUD being another.

***********************************

guitarest, since you are currently going through litigation proceedings you may want to be guarded on what you post in a public forum.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

ILGHAUS said:


> ADA is a Civil Rights Law and complaints are filed as civil right violations.
> 
> The Dept. of Justice is only one agency overseeing part of the ADA with HUD being another.
> 
> ...


 
I am not doubting you whatsoever - but what a crock! Civil Rights!!

Wonder if I might have more civil rights because I was born in RI? Smallest state in the Union! Heh! Heh!


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

codmaster said:


> Out of curiosity, what does objecting to your dog have to do with your CIVIL rights? I thought they had to do with age, race, gender, etc.
> 
> I didn't realize that one has civil rights based on your dog.


I wish I knew, its what HUD has told the complex and I have a copy of it, out of the individual ADA and Fair Housing their are quoted paragraphs by sec , Pars, Sub Para. ON the alleged violation from my civil rights it just saying Civil Rights with no specific charges. 

I would suspect the wrongful eviction due to my disability and requiring a SD might fill that requirement. This investigation is still going; once I know for sure you bet everyone here will know everything about the case since I will refer to it by its HUD Docket Number.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

codmaster said:


> Out of curiosity, _what does objecting to your dog have to do with your CIVIL rights?_ I thought they had to do with age, race, gender, etc.
> 
> I didn't realize that one has civil rights based on your dog.


Something else to consider as for Civil rights, its against a individuals civil rights if you say something about age, race and also handicap. Since service animals are not considered pets or even dogs under the eyes of the law; they are considered a tool to allow a individual better cope with life with the assistance of these "devices". So this is discrimination in its pure form like the south was in the early part of this century till the 60's; and even in some places it still exists due to the color of one's skin or ethnic back ground. 

I spoke with the Investigating Officer at HUD and this is what the Civil Rights part of the charges have come about.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Going back to the OP, why have they decided this?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Going back to the OP, why have they decided this?


My original statement was: "TDI no longer allows people with disabilities to use their Assistance/Service Dogs to test as a new team."

As far as any of us can figure out, it is because the President of TDI has decided this is how she wants it. Their rules on their website have been changed at least twice in the last 2-3 weeks. Originally there was nothing posted about SDs being used as Therapy Dogs. Recently individuals going back to re-register their SDs were being told that they could not. Upon questioning and complaints going into TDI they started putting up their new rules and requirements - some of which were very "creative". 



Now that the process has been started I am free to state that a formal complaint has been sent to the US Department of Justice.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Currently on TDI website:

"-TDI cannot register service dogs.*"

"*People with disabilities requiring a service dog cannot use the service dog as a therapy dog. However, they can be tested with another dog which is not a service dog. The service dog and the pet dog must go through the testing procedures at the same time."

Therapy Dogs International


From their Evaluator News Sheet:

"If the person with disabilities has a service dog then it must be handled and be part of the test at the same time the other dog (pet dog) is tested."

"TDI cannot guarantee that even if the second dog (not the service dog) is certified, that a facility will allow access with two dogs."


To take a second dog along if someone can find a facility that will allow one handler to take two dogs at one time, TDI also requires the handler to insure their SD themself. For a 1 million dollar policy that covers a dog in such a setting, I have heard that the cheapest that any individual could find (from those that reported back) would be a premium of $1,000 per year. Yikes!!! Now remember this insurance is not typical liability insurance such as would cover a pet dog in normal settings but a dog being taken into hospital or nursing home settings to visit under somewhat unusual conditions.

A person with a disability would be required to allow patients, residents, and visitors to interact with one dog but not the other. The handler besides holding two leashes and blocking interaction with their SD may also be trying to use their own wheelchair, walker, or cane. So along with keeping an eye on the safety of two dogs and overseeing that both dogs are acting in an acceptable manner, the handler is also trying to interact with others.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for this information.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Yahoo!News

Interesting article on Therapy Dogs International and their no longer allowing Service Dogs to test for a Therapy Dog Team.

Kelly Morris on June 6
"I've always enjoyed doing volunteer work, and in fact, I've volunteered in the past in nursing homes, a home for the severely disabled, a summer camp for disabled children, and in a classroom for special needs children. Being able to do volunteer work with my service dog would be wonderful. But it won't be possible under the auspices of Therapy Dogs International."

Therapy Dogs International Discriminates Against Disabled People that Rely on Service Dogs - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I had already posted this info ...


> Now that the process has been started I am free to state that a formal complaint has been sent to the US Department of Justice.


The 23 page complaint was submitted to the DOJ on June 29th. The DOJ has up to 90 days to decide if/how they will proceed on the matter.


----------

